

Relativity: The special and general theory - xtacy
http://books.google.com/books?id=3H46AAAAMAAJ&dq=einstein+relativity&printsec=frontcover&source=bn&hl=en&ei=nieITNbkK5CasAPCx8XXCg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=6&ved=0CEAQ6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q&f=false

======
hga
Supposed to be a good exposition, although not entirely easy; for modern
editions you can buy:

[http://www.amazon.com/Relativity-Special-General-
Masterpiece...](http://www.amazon.com/Relativity-Special-General-Masterpiece-
Science/dp/9569569069/)

[http://www.amazon.com/Relativity-Special-General-Classic-
Rep...](http://www.amazon.com/Relativity-Special-General-Classic-
Reprint/dp/1451002165/)

